# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Τοποθέτηση πιάτου

## jstiva

Χτες δοκιμασα να βάλω ένα πιάτω 80 εκατ. από αυτά της παλιάς ομαδικής.
Το πιάτο όμως δεν μπορούσε να κοιτάξει αρκετά προς τα κάτω ώστε να γίνει σκόπευση...

Εχει κανείς αντιμετωπίσει κάτι τέτοιο και αν ναι με πια πατέντα το έλυσε?
Οι έμπειροι "πιατάδες" τα φώτα τους....  :: 

Υ.Γ. Δοκιμασα να το βάλω και ανάποδα αλλά τιποτα

----------


## dti

Χρειάζεται να "φας" με dremell κάπου 5 μοίρες ακόμη από το μέταλλο.
Εμένα μου το έφτιαξε ο ngia (thanks ακόμη μία φορά!). 
Εναλλακτικά, ίσως βόλευε η βάση που φτιάχνει ο stelios #1540 για τα δικά του set.

----------


## jstiva

> Χρειάζεται να "φας" με dremell κάπου 5 μοίρες ακόμη από το μέταλλο.
> Εμένα μου το έφτιαξε ο ngia (thanks ακόμη μία φορά!). 
> Εναλλακτικά, ίσως βόλευε η βάση που φτιάχνει ο stelios #1540 για τα δικά του set.


Μίλησα με τον Στέλιο αλλα η βάση που χρησιμοποιεί είναι αρκετά βαριά και χρειάζεται και πολύ χοντρή σωλήνα ιστου για να στερεωθεί...άρα δεν κάνει!

Την λύση που εφαρμοσε ο Νικήτας την σκέφτηκα και εγώ, αλλά εαν κάνεις κάποιο λάθος υπολογισμό και δεν κόψεις σωστά...χαιρετα το το πιάτο...

Η άλλη εναλλακτική που σκέφτηκα είναι να δώσω το πιάτω και να πάρω grid 24άρα...αλλά την αντιμετωπίζω ως έσχατη λύση

----------


## sotiris

η βαση του Στελιου δινει μια μονιμη αρχικη κλιση 25 ή 30 μοιρες σε ολο το συστημα,απο εκει και μετα μπορεις να αυξομειωνεις την κλιση του πιατου με τον ρυθμιστη που εχει η βαση του.
η βαση του Στελιου ειναι καταλληλη για στηριξη και σε τοιχο (με 10αρια στριφωνια γιατι ειναι βαρυ πραγμα) και σε σωληνα (βαρεως τυπου και οχι απλη κεραιας) 1 1/2'' ή 2''.

----------


## lambrosk

Αστα  ::  

Και εγώ τα ίδια αντιμετωπίζω αλλά έχω και το πρόβλημα της τοποθέτησης στη γωνιά του ντέξιον του πύργου...

Εχω βρει πατέντα και είμαι στην υλοποίηση σύντομα θα σας δείξω φωτό...

Φυσικά η όλη δουλειά θα γίνει με ειδικά διαμορφωμένους σωλήνες με γωνίες κατάλληλες για σκόπευση και όλα αυτά σε πρέσσα....

----------


## jstiva

> η βαση του Στελιου δινει μια μονιμη αρχικη κλιση 25 ή 30 μοιρες σε ολο το συστημα,απο εκει και μετα μπορεις να αυξομειωνεις την κλιση του πιατου με τον ρυθμιστη που εχει η βαση του.
> η βαση του Στελιου ειναι καταλληλη για στηριξη και σε τοιχο (με 10αρια στριφωνια γιατι ειναι βαρυ πραγμα) και σε σωληνα (βαρεως τυπου και οχι απλη κεραιας) 1 1/2'' ή 2''.


Το ξέρω...επειδή δεν έχω τοίχο να βιδώσω, ούτε σωλήνα βαρέως τύπου μπορώ να στερεώσω εκεί.... για αυτό δεν μου κάνει. Αλλη λύση πρέπει να βρω...

Επιπλέον στην λύση ngia που κόβεις το μέταλλο με dremmel για μερικές μοίρες ακόμη, τότε η βάση στερέωσης βρίσκει επάνω στο ίδιο το πιάτο. Οπότε μεγάλο το ρίσκο και λίγο αμφίβολο το αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## jabarlee

γιατί τόση ανησυχία;
Δεν είναι δύσκολο να "φαγωθεί" η διαδρομή της βάσης του πιάτου. Και δεν χρειάζεται καμμιά φοβερή ακρίβεια: το πολύ-πολύ, αν γίνει κάποιο λόθος, και ανοιχτεί πιο φραδιά διαδρομή, βάζεις ροδέλλες στις σχετικές βίδες.
Οσο λάθος και να κάνεις, η διαδρομή που ακολουθεί το πιάτο είναι η ίδια, αφού έχει σταθερό σημείο περιστροφής την μια βίδα.

Τελικά, θα βρει πάνω στον ιστό το ίδιο το πιάτο, αλλά πια, πόση κλίση να δώσεις; Σε αυτά που είχαμε πάρει από την πρώτη ομαδική, η όλη πατέντα γίνεται επιτυχώς, και δίνει αρκετή κλίση ακόμα

----------


## sotiris

lambrosk
χωρις να εχω δει τον πυργο σου,πιστευω οτι ειναι σχετικα ευκολο (με 2 U υδραυλικων) να στηριξεις μια μικρη σε μηκος σωληνα (πχ 2'') στο σιδερο του ντεξιον και στην σωληνα αυτη να στηριξεις μετα πολυ ευκολα το πιατο,στο οποιο ετσι θα εχεις και την δυνατοτητα περιστροφης και κατα Χ και κατα Υ

----------


## lambrosk

> lambrosk
> χωρις να εχω δει τον πυργο σου,πιστευω οτι ειναι σχετικα ευκολο (με 2 U υδραυλικων) να στηριξεις μια μικρη σε μηκος σωληνα (πχ 2'') στο σιδερο του ντεξιον και στην σωληνα αυτη να στηριξεις μετα πολυ ευκολα το πιατο,στο οποιο ετσι θα εχεις και την δυνατοτητα περιστροφης και κατα Χ και κατα Υ


  ::   ::   ::  

Και εγώ έτσι πίστευα φίλε Σωτήρη γι'αυτο και αυτό που λές ήταν η πρώτη μου υλοποίηση...

αστα τα προβλήμα βγαίνουν στην πορεία όταν είσαι ο πρώτος που κατασκευάζεις κάτι τέτοιο... έχουν βρεθεί πολλά εμπόδια και τα έχουμε ξεπεράσει τώρα αυτό που θα κάνω θα ξεπεράσει και το τελευταίο(ελπίζω) φαινομενικά εμπόδιο...(αλλά αυτό είναι που μ'αρέσει  ::  )

*EDIT: Jstiva στείλε μας καμιά φωτό να δούμε την κατάσταση να στείλουμε ιδέες!*

----------


## pstratos

μια απλή λύση που έχω εφαρμόσει είναι η τοποθέτηση του πιάτου με το μπράτσο ανάποδα, δηλ αποπάνω. μετά το πιάτο θέλει λίγο σήκωμα.

----------


## wiresounds

Εγώ πάλι το έχω βάλει πλάγια στις 90 μοίρες. Περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα.

----------


## pstratos

Στις 90?? Αρα εχεις αλλακσει και την πολωση στο feeder??

----------


## DiE

Όταν λέει ο pstratos 



> Στις 90?? Άρα έχεις αλλάξει και την πόλωση στο feeder??


τι ακριβώς εννοεί, για κάντε μας ένα μάθημα και εμάς τους καινούργιος τι ακριβώς παίζει με τα οριζόντια και τα κάθετα.

Αν το αναλύσατε σε άλλο Post κανά Paste το Link να μορφωθούμε!!  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Ή κάνε ένα search στο φόρουμ και θα βρεις πολλά περισσότερα...  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Στις 90?? Αρα εχεις αλλακσει και την πολωση στο feeder??


Αυτό εννοείτε βρε Στράτο.  ::

----------


## jstiva

> Εγώ πάλι το έχω βάλει πλάγια στις 90 μοίρες. Περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα.


Η βάση στήριξης του πιάτου μπαίνει όμως μόνο σε κάθετη σωλήνα. Εσυ Γιάννη πως την έβαλες οριζόντια? Κάτι πατέντα θα έκανες και αυτό είναι που θα βοηθούσε να μάθουμε... (πως την στερεωσες κ.λ.π.)

----------


## wiresounds

Το πιατάκι είναι το 65άρι της ομαδικής. Η πλαστική του βάση είχε κάποια κενά μέσα από τα οποία πέρασα το U bolt. Λιμαρίσματα δεν χρειάσθηκαν. Μάλιστα έβαλα και ένα δεύτερο U bolt (είχε μόνο ένα από την μαμά του) για ακόμα καλύτερη ευστάθεια.

Για την στόχευση, όπως έχω ξαναπεί, δεν χρειάζεται παρά να κοιτάξεις από πίσω από τον βραχίονα και να συνεχίσεις με το μάτι σου στην νοητή ευθεία που θα σχημάτιζε στον χώρο. Αυτή είναι η ευθεία της στόχευσης τουλάχιστον για το 65άρι πιατάκι. Το έχω επιβεβαιώσει σε link στα 2,1km αλλά και σε ένα αποτυχημένο (λόγω χαμηλής ευαισθησίας του d-link) των 8,1km όπου είχαν κάνει όμως association.

----------


## Zakk

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο:
Μπορείς να βάλεις το πιάτο ανάποδα για να μη χτυπάει στον ιστό???
και πώς πρέπει να είναι το feeder για να υπάρχει σωστή μετάδοση???
Αν μου απαντούσε κάποιος που το έχει στήσει ανάποδα και με photo θα ήταν τέλεια...  ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Εχει ξανασυζητηθει - κανε μια Αναζήτηση  ::

----------


## Capvar

Το πιάτο ανάποδα στην κορυφή του ιστού δε βρίσκει πουθενά...
Οι θέσεις του feeder είναι ίδιες σε αυτή την περίπτωση...

----------


## Acinonyx

Είναι πιθανό να μαζεύει και να εκπέμπει λίγο παραπάνω θόρυβο ανάποδα όμως... Επίσης χρειάζεσαι λίγο παραπάνω καλώδιο για να φτάσει στον πομποδέκτη σου.

----------


## Olympus

Υπάρχουν κάπου οδηγείες για το ποιές πρέπει να είναι πχ. οι μοίρες κλίσης του πιάτου και ποιά η γωνία του feeder σε σχέση με το πιάτο?Εγώ που αγόρασα ένα televes σκέφτομαι να το βάλω με το μπράτσο απο πάνω για να πετύχω αρνητική κλήση. Θα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα? Επίσης η έξοδος του feeder πρέπει να κοιτάει κάτω πάνω, στο πλάι ή δεν παίζει διαφορά?

----------


## jabarlee

αν μιλάς για feeder από τον Στέλιο, που η έξοδος του βύσματος είναι από το πλάι και όχι από πίσω, τότε αν είναι σε καθετο άξονα έχεις κάθετη πόλωση, αν είναι σε οριζόντιο, οριζόντια πόλωση
Αν μιλάς για αφρικάνικα feeders, το βύσμα είναι απο πίσω, και η πόλωση εξαρτάται από αν το "Η" (οριζόντια) ή το "V" (κάθετη) βρίσκονται στν κορυφή, όπως το βλέπεις από πίσω..

Επίσης δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να βάλεις το πιάτο ανάποδα, αλλά η στόχευση σε κάθε περίπτωση γίνεται μόνο βλέποντας το σήμα της κάρτας και όχι με το μάτι

----------


## Acinonyx

Μερικές φόρες στο αφρικάνικο feeder η πόλωση δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτή που εμφανίζεται από πίσω. Αυτό συμβαίνει ίσως επειδή στρίβει η uda κατά το βίδωμα του connectorα ή μπορεί κατά τη κατασκευή να τοποθετειται λίγο πιό στραβά από τους εργάτες. Στα αφρικάνικα feeder μην εμπιστεύεστε την πόλωση που δείχνει επάνω και παίξτε λίγο, και μπορεί να κερδίσετε 1-2db. Επίσης παίξτε και με το σημείο τοποθέτησης του feeder στο στήριγμα του LNB. Βάζοντας το πιό έξω ή πιό μέσα μπορεί να κερδίσετε και από εκεί κάνα δύο db.

----------


## ngia

> Μερικές φόρες στο αφρικάνικο feeder η πόλωση δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτή που εμφανίζεται από πίσω


Εκεί είναι πάντα γιατί δεν μπορεί να στρίψει μέσα στον κύλινδρο (συρταρώνει)
Μπορεί όμως να είναι στραβό το πιάτο ή να είναι στραβός ο απέναντι.

----------


## tripkaos

ισως θα επρεπε να μπουν καποια ποστ με φωτογραφιες για την πολωση(του feeder) και του πιατου και το στησημο γενικοτερα γωνιες κλησεις αναλογος του υψους του AP που πρεπει να κοιταει το πιατο κτλ...

----------


## Olympus

OK για Feeder Στέλιου μιλάω κι εγώ. Αλλά τι πόλωση χρησημοποιήτε? Οσο για τις φωτό συμφωνώ απόλυτα.Έτσι δεν θα χρειάζεται να γινόμαστε και βάρος στους παλιούς εμείς οι newbie.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Μερικές φόρες στο αφρικάνικο feeder η πόλωση δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτή που εμφανίζεται από πίσω
> 
> 
> Εκεί είναι πάντα γιατί δεν μπορεί να στρίψει μέσα στον κύλινδρο (συρταρώνει)
> Μπορεί όμως να είναι στραβό το πιάτο ή να είναι στραβός ο απέναντι.


Ερμ, εγώ τα έβαλα και τα 2.. Είμαι σίγουρος πως δεν το έβαλα στραβά. Ίσως το καπάκι απο πίσω που έχει την ένδειξη της πόλωσης να είναι κολλημένο στραβά.

----------


## The Undertaker

καλα βρε παιδια εσεις εχετε περασει περισσοτερες πατεντες και απο την microsoft.....  ::   ::  

αρα καιρος για αλλη μια....
θεωρούμε οτι εχουμε 1 τετραγωνο στις τεσσερις ακμες του οποιου βρισκονται πιατακια 80cm στο ιδιο ύψος.καθε πιατακι ζευγαρωνει με το διαγωνιο απεναντι του και μονο..βαφτισε το link  ::  
η ερωτηση λοιπον ειναι η εξης:στο σημειο τομης των διχοτομων τι γινεται;
τα σηματα συνεχιζουν ανεπηρεαστα η γινεται το ελα δεις και να μαθεις;;;;;;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Πάρε δύο φακούς και δοκίμασε να διασταυρώσεις τις δέσμες φωτός την νύχτα.
Πές μας τι θα παρατηρήσεις  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

εεεεεεεεεεε.....εχω να ασχοληθω με αυτα απο το λυκειο.....και επειδη την παιδικη ηλικια την εχω περασει προ πολλου εξηγησου!!!!

----------


## ngia

Υποθέτουμε ίδιες κεραίες, ίδια ισχύ εκπομπής, ίδια συσκευή και θεωρούμε μόνο τις ΑΒ, ΓΔ ζεύξεις και έστω α το μήκος πλευράς.

Η λαμβανόμενη ισχύς του Α από τον Β θα είναι:
Prxa(B)=P/(2aa)

H λαμβανόμενη ισχύς του Α από τους Γ, Δ θα είναι:
Prxa(Γ)=Prxa(Δ)=P/(aa) G(45)/G(0) G(45//G(0), όπου G(φ) το κέρδος στην γωνία φ.

Έτσι για τον Α (μόνο ο Γ ή μόνο ο Δ εκπέμπει) :
SNR=Signal/Noise=1/2 (G(0)/G(45))^2=1/2 (κέρδος κάτω από μέγιστο στις 45 μοίρες)

Ο όρος (G(0)/G(45)) είναι απλά μέτρο του πόσο κατευθυντική κεραία έχουμε με μικρούς πλευρικούς λοβούς.
Η εξάρτηση είναι στο τετράγωνο, επειδή κερδίζουμε από την καλή κεραία δύο φορές, μία στην εκπομπή και μία στη λήψη.
(άρα καλές κεραίες και στις δύο πλευρές είναι αναγκαίες)

Με μια τυπική απόρριψη -20dB (π.χ μια 24άρα κεραία) θα έχουμε
S/N=-3 + 20 + 20 = 37dB
Με κεραία 19άρα χαμηλής ποιότητας, μπορεί απόρριψη = -10dB,
άρα 
S/N= -3 +10 +10 = 17dB.

Δηλ. ο ένας δέχεται περισσότερη παρεμβολή κατά 20dB(100φορές) απλά επειδή έχει χειρότερες κεραίες.

Στο παράδειγμα μας θα δουλέψουν οι ζεύξεις και στις δύο περιπτώσεις επειδή το S/N είναι επαρκές. Σε ένα πραγματικό περιβάλλον όμως , η παρεμβολή μπορεί να έχει μεγαλύτερη εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ, να βρίσκεται κοντύτερα και να αποτελείται από πολλές πηγές, οπότε σε τέτοια περίπτωση η καλύτερη απόρριψη παρεμβολών που θα δώσουν οι καλύερες κεραίες θα είναι απαράιτητη προκειμένου να βγει η ζεύξη.

----------


## fatsoulas

Πολύ καλή η εξήγηση αλλά μήπως υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο και στο σενάριο πιάτο και ΑΡ???

Και επίσης πως μπορούμε να κάνουμε την στόχευσή μας όσο καλύτερη μπορούμε (πάντα ως προς το ΑΡ)??

----------

